# Netbook quälend langsam



## Flow133 (14. Oktober 2014)

*Netbook quälend langsam*

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab hier folgendes Netbook: Samsung N220 Miri Plus 25,7 cm Netbook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör, jedoch schon auf 2Gb Ram aufgerüstet
das problem ist, dass das Teil einfach nur sehr langsam ist (hat heute für die Win-Updates mehr als ne halbe Stunde gebraucht)
Hat jemand ne Idee was man machen könnte, damit das Teil wieder flotter läuft (evtl SSD)?
Grüße Flow


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Netbook quälend langsam*

Eine SSD könnte vielleicht ein bisschen was bringen,  ansonsten ist die CPU aber einfach extrem schwach ...


----------



## Flow133 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Netbook quälend langsam*

lohnt sich da eigentlich noch ne ssd?


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Netbook quälend langsam*

Nicht wirklich ...   wenn du die Festplatte durch eine SSD austauschst,  ist die CPU selbst schnell ein Flaschenhals.  So viel wird das vermutlich nicht bringen ...  

Falls du keinen Speicherplatz brauchst,  könnte man über eine sehr kleine und günstige SSD nachdenken,  aber in etwas mit 128GB aufwärts würde ich da nicht investieren.  Das Geld kann man anders besser anlegen.


----------



## Flow133 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Netbook quälend langsam*

naja, in dem fall wirds dann doch eher auf was neues hinauslaufen, wenn ich schon Geld investieren muss
hat evtl jemand ne idee? so in richtung convertible/tablet mit tastatur/ultrabook?


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Netbook quälend langsam*

Wäre bestimmt sinnvoller. 

In welcher Preisklasse könntest du denn investieren?


----------



## SilentMan22 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Netbook quälend langsam*

Naja, mit der CPU reist das Teil wirklich nicht viel. Ne SSD könntest du aber echt mal probieren und dir dann vielleicht mal ein Linux Devirat aussuchen, dass dir gefällt. Linux kann unter Umständen deutlich besser mit schwacher Hardware umgehen als Win7.


----------



## Johnny_Bravo (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Netbook quälend langsam*



SilentMan22 schrieb:


> Ne SSD könntest du aber echt mal probieren und dir dann vielleicht mal ein Linux Devirat aussuchen, dass dir gefällt. Linux kann unter Umständen deutlich besser mit schwacher Hardware umgehen als Win7.



Ich hatte selber ein Netbook mit der gleichen CPU (Atom N450) und habe ein paar Linux-Distros ausprobiert. Lohnt sich einfach nicht, ein Neukauf wäre da sinnvoller.


----------



## Flow133 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Netbook quälend langsam*

ich denke im preisbereich bis ca 500€ wäre bestimmt auch was sinnvolles drin


----------



## SilentMan22 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Netbook quälend langsam*

Klar, was neues wäre schon sinnvoll. Aber wegwerfen muss man das Teil eigentlich nicht, dafür ist es noch nicht "reif". Ich habe unterschiedliche Linux Distributionen schon auf noch älteren Laptops installiert und man konnte damit dann durchaus Office-Arbeiten verichten, selbst ohne SSD. Unter Win7 sah das dagegen schon schlechter aus.


----------



## Flow133 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Netbook quälend langsam*

das mag schon sein, ich hätte jedoch lieber ein windows, weil ich mit linux nicht wirklich klarkomm


----------



## Abductee (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Netbook quälend langsam*

Win 7 läuft auf Netbooks eigentlich ganz gut.
Man muss nur die ganzen visuellen Effekte ausschalten.
Sieht dann zwar optisch aus wie ein Win 2000, läuft dafür aber auch deutlich flüssiger.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Netbook quälend langsam*

Man kann für gewöhnlich sowieso eine ganze Menge Sachen abschalten,  die nie jemand benutzt.  Das macht auch nochmal ein bisschen was aus.


----------



## Flow133 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Netbook quälend langsam*

Design ist umgestellt, aber was muss/ soll ich alles abschalrten damit es schneller wird?


----------



## Abductee (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Netbook quälend langsam*

Das hast du umgeschaltet?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flow133 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Netbook quälend langsam*

ja hab ich


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Netbook quälend langsam*

Tja, dann solltest du mal in die Dienste schauen und dort alles rausschmeißen, was du nicht brauchst.  Für viele davon muss man üblicherweise nachgucken, was sie denn eigentlich machen und dann entscheiden wie wichtig sie sind,  deshalb ist das nicht die schönste Arbeit.  Aber anders wirst du wohl nicht mehr Performance rausholen können.


----------



## Flow133 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Netbook quälend langsam*

joa mach ich dann mal


----------

